# LF: Hydor Koralia Replacement Shafts-



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I was cleaning the powerhead when the little white ceramic? shaft that connects to the impeller, snapped. Anyone have a clue as to where to find them locally? I haven't much luck. Thanks!


----------

